# Help on Seminary Decision!!



## jgrant1118 (Mar 2, 2010)

Greetings Puritanboard members!

I am a current grad student at Gordon-Conwell Theological Seminary in their MA Old Testament program. However, through a long string of events, God has been redirecting me into ministry in the church. With that being said, I'll be finishing my MA soon then applying for an MDiv. This is where I need the help.

I've already formed some opinions about the schools to which I am applying, but I'd like to get some of your thoughts. I'm looking at RTS-Jackson, Covenant Theological, and Beeson Divinity.

I'd like your thoughts on academics. Which is stronger? What has a better reputation outside of its region? What are some general thoughts or advice you might have?

Thanks so much!


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 2, 2010)

I guess it all depends. Do you think a surgeon should go to medical school? 

By the way, I don't have much to contribute other than a suggestion to read through the last few pages of posts in the Seminary/College forum. Discussions on those seminaries and others have been quite active in the past.


----------



## jgrant1118 (Mar 2, 2010)

While I know these seminaries have been discussed in the past (last I saw was 2008), a good deal has changed. Professors have gone and new have come. I've heard Covenant has been on a downward slide over the past years. RTS has added new MDiv emphases. Current ideas would be great! However, I could be wrong and the information from years ago may still be valid. Either way, could someone go wrong with either MDiv program?


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 2, 2010)

John,

Of the three choices you give, I would recommend RTS-Jackson without hesitation. Jackson is soundly reformed, Confessional, and has excellent pastoral emphasis. I'm traveling this week on church business, but if you want to call me at my office next week (281.392.0002) I can give you more detail.


----------



## CharlieJ (Mar 2, 2010)

Beeson is the best-known school, because it's interdenominational. Both RTS and Covenant are going to be more distinctively Reformed in approach than Beeson. I would probably rank the faculty at RTS-Jackson a bit higher than Covenant, but that's just my opinion based on my reading. You can listen to lectures from various RTS faculty on iTunes, and you can check out Covenant Worldwide to get a good feel for their material.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 2, 2010)

Honestly since you are already up that way why just stay and do the M.Div at GCTS? 

Would save a ton of money in the long run.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 2, 2010)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Honestly since you are already up that way why just stay and do the M.Div at GCTS?
> 
> Would save a ton of money in the long run.


 
I agree. GCTS is a good school. I understand the desire to get degrees from different institutions, but please consider the cost of moving and all that jazz.
However, of the schools you mentioned, I'd go with RTS-Jackson.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 2, 2010)

Although it would be in preparation for the ministry but I'd enjoy studying under Dr. Timothy George.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 2, 2010)

You're welcome to call me at 888 480 8474.

You might want to talk with our Director of Enrollment, Mark MacVey, [email protected].

Check out these episodes of Office Hours:

http://netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/02.15.10VFT.mp3

http://www.netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/09.08.09Students.mp3

You can hear the rest of the shows here:

Westminster Audio | Office Hours - Get to know WSC faculty


----------



## Bookmeister (Mar 2, 2010)

Speaking as a current student I would recommend RTS-Jackson. The new MDiv. Biblical Exegesis track is top-notch. Miles Van Pelt is the best language teacher on the planet and the cost of living here can't be beat. If you would like to talk with me more I will try and answer any questions you have.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 2, 2010)

I always wonder whether politicking for our own institutions is entirely appropriate in these kinds of threads?


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 2, 2010)

Miles is among the best I have ever seen - and I have been doing languages for 20+ years.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 2, 2010)

What denomination do you plan on entering into? Whatever, you should seek your elder's opinions and your presbytery's help first...not the PB. Just reminding you, in case you haven't done this. With that said, this is good, plans fail for lack of counsel, and there are many here who have gone to various seminaries. 

I went to RTS Jackson. Personally, I don't know if I can recommend that to you. I believe MVP is a great language professor, but I personally can't recommend his biblical studies courses that he teaches (often OT). He holds to the framework theory and focuses too much on Biblical Theology. Other professors there that are great are Guy Waters (NT), Derek Thomas (ST). But David Jussely (PT) is leaving (PM me if you want more details on this, so as not to derail thread). They have no CE guy, Hoffecker (history) is retiring but going to teach a class here and there. Philosphy/Apologetics guy is new but he seems solid to me. However, overall, I don't think I can recommend it at this time. But that is just my $.02.

I can't recommend Covenant. I like Greenville's vision and purpose. But I am not familiar enough with them. Hear good things about Mid-America. And then there is Westminster and Westminster West. Westminster has had Bibl. Studies Dept. problems lately, don't know how that is going now. Westminster West has had a lot of criticism of late, so research (Dr. Clark is on the PB).


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 3, 2010)

The schools I would recommend without hesitation right now are: WTS (they are cleaning up the biblical studies departments), WSC, Mid-America, Greenville, RTS-Jackson, and New Geneva. RTS Charlotte is not bad, either. I don't trust Covenant right now AT ALL. If you're only going to consider one of the three you mentioned, then go to RTS-Jackson. But I would look into all the schools mentioned above. All schools have problems, and all schools have teachers that are wacky on one topic or another. Just remember that no seminary professor dispenses the Word of God from on high infallibly.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 3, 2010)

I guess i would also consider affordability, and consider good churches around those schools where you will have the opportunity to test your gifts while you are there and be mentored.


----------



## jgrant1118 (Mar 3, 2010)

In response to some of the earlier posts, I'd like first to say "thank you!" I have certainly been talking with many leaders about these options, but I thought this might be a good place to get some more thoughts considering the diversity on this forum.

The reason I won't stay at GCTS for another degree is twofold. I've considered it quite a lot, but don't feel this is where God has me for another 3 years. Also, considered I'll have an MA with a fantastic OT faculty, it is very expensive going to school and living in the area. All the other shools are fully accredited, have good faculty, and are a good deal cheaper! Even figuring the cost of moving, I think in the long run that staying here would not be cheapest.

I plan to enter the PCA, though I'm currently at an OPC church and could do ministry in that denomination. I've also had solid experiences with some EPC churches and pastors, though I'm not sure if that would be the best fit for me. That was a long answer to a simple question. Most likely, the PCA.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 3, 2010)

If you are headed PCA I would recommend RTS-Jackson and getting hooked up with the PCA men in Jackson like Ken Pierce.


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 3, 2010)

If the PCA, I would before doing anything, become a candidate in a PCA presbytery. Seek guidance from them.


----------



## cbryant (Mar 3, 2010)

Even though not on your list, I would recommend giving consideration to Redeemer Seminary (http:redeemerseminary.org) in Dallas. I am currently finishing up my M.A.R. (even though it will be a WTS degree) and have found the teaching there solid. The curriculum is similar to WTS' curriculum.

and no Pete Enns is not on the faculty at Redeemer nor is there any plans to bring him in as faculty that I am aware of.

If you are still interested after checking out the web site, I can put you in touch with the director of recruitment.

HTH,


----------

